# Do You Ever Not Know What You Want To Eat? What Do You Usually Wind Up Having?



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)

This happens to me too often. Sometimes I'll stand there looking in the refrigerator, but that doesn't help. It also doesn't help that I hate to cook so it has to be something quick and easy. Lately mine has been cereals... flavored oatmeal in the packets or Cheerios. Sometimes it's Chef BoyarDee mini ravioli, like a couple of days ago. It used to be a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, but I don't buy jelly anymore ...use agave instead. So what's your go to food when you don't know what to eat?


----------



## Blessed (Jun 20, 2022)

I try not to let it happen.  When it does, I will go usually to shredded wheat and toast, baked potato and veggies, grilled cheese and soup.

I will go pick up a Pizza at Little Cesears once in a while.  Pretty good and a good price.

I always have some fruit or something sweet around, brownies are in the oven now.  No, they are not Pam's strawberry iced ones. Wish they were!!


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 20, 2022)

We have a strict regimen of salads for lunch 5 days a week, which is fine with me.  But I do get hungry late in the afternoon after I go to the gym.  Fruit and vegetables don't cut it.  I need something more substantial.  I bought Dried Fuji Apple slices but they don't fill me up.

I recently picked up a Bison Quinoa Bowl at Whole Foods.  It is really tasty.  But my go-to is Cheesy Cauliflower Rice with Shrimp from Sprouts.  I usually buy extra shrimp to go in it.  Whole Foods had shrimp and grits recently and I was in heaven.  I put the extra shrimp in that and ate it for days.  For some reason, I like some type of casserole.

We have what we call "mouse food" in our house because late at night we get hungry and we say the "mice ate it".  Our favorite Mouse Food is pizza.


----------



## win231 (Jun 20, 2022)

Sometimes when that happens, I'll just have a couple of apples & Walnuts.

Every 2 hours.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 20, 2022)

There's always tuna in my house, so that's my goto food for lunch. For dinner it's salmon or some other kind of fish with potato of some sort. Fish can be thawed out quickly. Red meat or poultry can't, so that's why fish is my spur-of-the-moment food.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 20, 2022)

@dseag2 and @win231 
I also love shrimp but the doc says to watch it because it a high cholesterol food.  You would think she would fuss about pizza!

My favorite nut is the walnut, good in salads of all kinds, good in sweets and great all alone for a snack.

My 2nd is the brazil nut, I go to Sprouts for those in the bulk section, only place I have found them.


----------



## Jules (Jun 20, 2022)

It may not be inspired but I always make a hot meal for dinner.  Protein, starch (potatoes/rice/etc) and two vegetables.  It may take opening the freezer a few times to find something to work with; we’ve never gone hungry.  Sometimes I have a frozen Mac n Cheese and the two vegetables.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2022)

The usual eggs, toast, cereal, soup.

Sometimes I microwave a bag of mixed vegetables and season them with salt, pepper and butter or soy sauce and sesame oil.


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

I usually end up having a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## timoc (Jun 21, 2022)

*I can't say* that I'm too fussy over food, I like most anything.
I've been described by friends as a 'Human Hoover', because I'll clear away any scraps, and, if you've got hold of a cake and you wave it in my direction, there's a good chance that you may lose the tips of your fingers.


----------



## Alice November (Jun 21, 2022)

Toast and blueberries or yogurt and cocoa. A rye cracker. Applesauce on toast.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 21, 2022)

Alice November said:


> Toast and blueberries or yogurt and cocoa. A rye cracker. Applesauce on toast.


I thought I was the person that puts applesauce on toast.  Cool


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This happens to me too often. Sometimes I'll stand there looking in the refrigerator, but that doesn't help. It also doesn't help that I hate to cook so it has to be something quick and easy.


yes if I'm staring at the fridge.. and there's food in there but I'm like..'meh''... then I'll usually pull out a frozen Shrimp Wonton soup.... it takes minutes to microwave in the container .. and it's done.. no messing with anything else...


----------



## Lee (Jun 21, 2022)

If I run out of baked goods or ice cream and get the munchie urge I will put Nutella or Philly on a cracker. Along with fruit it satisfies till the regular mealtime.


----------



## Bella (Jun 21, 2022)

I like to cook, but I don't want to have to do the whole shebang every day. So, when I cook, I make enough to freeze, and then I have pre-prepared home cooked meals on hand. I can just pull something out and defrost it if I haven't thawed it out beforehand. I just make a couple of sides, and I'm good to go.

If I don't even want to do that, there's always canned wild-caught salmon, tuna, and sardines in the pantry. I can make a sandwich on whole grain bread with lettuce and tomato and have that with some canned soup that I keep on hand for when I don't feel like going to any trouble. Or I can have breakfast for dinner or a grilled cheese sammy. That's not complicated, but it does require some actual cooking.

A really lazy option would be cheese and crackers with sliced apple or some crudités. On rare occasions when I'm too lazy for any kind of prep at all, if there's hummus in the fridge, I can have that with corn chips. I always have nuts and seeds around for snacking but wouldn't consider it a meal. I haven't bought take-out food in years and don't even think about it. That might sound weird, but I just don't.

If you don't mind a little prep work, you might consider making a big basic salad. You can eat that over a few days and vary the stuff you add to it. Add some store bought rotisserie chicken, steamed veggies, tuna, marinated artichokes, or jarred roasted peppers, etc.

A good, well-rounded diet is important to me, and I like to eat healthy. I couldn't sustain myself by eating only out of bags and boxes. If you hate to cook, you have to rely on pre-packaged convenience foods. I don't know what else you can do. 



Bella


----------



## terry123 (Jun 21, 2022)

I love peanut butter toast and milk for supper sometimes or a grilled cheese sandwich with tomato soup.  Even with the hot weather I like the grilled cheese and soup.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 21, 2022)

On those days when I cannot fathom eating anything, I'll turn to yogurt with fresh blueberries and a bit of granola sprinkled on it.  Very satisfying.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 21, 2022)

Beans on toast, canned soup, nuts, eggs ... all quick and easy. But not quick and easy enough. I'd rather have my cook serve me a ribeye steak, yeast rolls, broccoli, and a salad, with only 5 minutes notice. But this is pure fantasy.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2022)

A swiss cheese sandwich.  With Doritos if it's dinnertime.  My son gets mad when I call Doritos a vegetable.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 21, 2022)

A banana with a little peanut butter on it will work for me.


----------



## C50 (Jun 21, 2022)

I eat the same things every day, makes my life very easy.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 21, 2022)

Microwave a sweet potato, mash, add to tin of tomato veg soup with crackers ...enough for two meals.


----------



## caroln (Jun 21, 2022)

Bagel with cream cheese.  Not a great choice, I know, but the love is there!


----------



## katlupe (Jun 21, 2022)

I eat low carbs and plan my food out for the day in the morning on Cronometer. So I know what I am eating that day. Eating this way makes me not hungry so I don't eat snacks. If I have not decided what to eat for some reason, I usually make eggs and bacon.


----------



## caroln (Jun 21, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I eat low carbs and plan my food out for the day in the morning on Cronometer. So I know what I am eating that day. Eating this way makes me not hungry so I don't eat snacks. If I have not decided what to eat for some reason, I usually make eggs and bacon.


Yup!  Eggs and bacon is another one of my "go to" meals.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

I  have frozen blueberries that I can put into a bowl,   and just munch on whenever  I need to put something  in my mouth.
 ...  also  a jar of mixed nuts sitting on the counter.
But I also,  unfortunately,  have a few large containers of ice cream in the freezer right now.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 21, 2022)

Generally don't eat anything unless I'm hungry for a specific taste.
(You can do that when you live alone.)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2022)

In a pinch, its either a grilled cheese sandwich or tuna salad.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 21, 2022)

A baked potato with prawns and mayo.


----------



## Leann (Jun 21, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We have a strict regimen of salads for lunch 5 days a week, which is fine with me.  But I do get hungry late in the afternoon after I go to the gym.  Fruit and vegetables don't cut it.  I need something more substantial.  I bought Dried Fuji Apple slices but they don't fill me up.
> 
> I recently picked up a Bison Quinoa Bowl at Whole Foods.  It is really tasty.  But my go-to is Cheesy Cauliflower Rice with Shrimp from Sprouts.  I usually buy extra shrimp to go in it.  Whole Foods had shrimp and grits recently and I was in heaven.  I put the extra shrimp in that and ate it for days.  For some reason, I like some type of casserole.
> 
> We have what we call "mouse food" in our house because late at night we get hungry and we say the "mice ate it".  Our favorite Mouse Food is pizza.


Hi @dseag2 . What is Sprouts? Thanks.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 21, 2022)

I don't think I've experienced that dilemma because I'm a creature of habit and I love to cook. Cooking for ONE is very easy since I don't use recipes.

For breakfast, muesli and Old Fashion Quaker Oats are in the pantry. All those cereals I ate as a teenager, I have abandoned because they are LOADED with sugar.

For lunch I always have available fresh fruits, avocados and Roma tomatoes. Plus in the pantry there's skinless, boneless sardines as an alternative.

For dinner, I eat mainly a variety of steamed veggies. I stop at the store on the way back from my morning exercise about every 3 to 4 days.

Furthermore, I love nuts. I may eat too many but as the saying goes, we only live once. This is where Costco comes in handy because I like their Kirkland brand for quality and size. In my pantry or fridge (depending on what the package/jar says for preservation), I always have unsalted cashews, almonds, pecans and walnuts. These are my go to because I have high metabolism.

Well I just thought of a situation. If I want to take a two day break from my regular dinner routine, I would stop at the store and pick up either 2 baking potatoes or sweet potatoes. I can have a meal on the table in a jiffy because everything is done in the microwave.


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 21, 2022)

Had a relative who would always say if you’ve hit a spell where you have no appetite, nothing taste good, and you don’t know what to eat you should eat some pickles or olives. Anything fermented or with vinegar to ‘reset your tastebuds’.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Lately mine has been cereals... flavored oatmeal in the packets or Cheerios. Sometimes it's Chef BoyarDee mini ravioli, like a couple of days ago. It used to be a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, but I don't buy jelly anymore ... So what's your go to food when you don't know what to eat?


You been peeking in my windows, OneEyed! 
My other is a quick tossed salad.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

A salami sandwich. I *always* have sliced deli salami in the fridge/freezer.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 21, 2022)

Leann said:


> Hi @dseag2 . What is Sprouts? Thanks.


@Leann 

*Sprouts Farmers Market, Inc.*, is a supermarket chain headquartered in Phoenix, Arizona, US. The grocer offers a wide selection of natural and organic foods, including fresh produce, bulk foods, vitamins and supplements, packaged groceries, meat and seafood, deli, baked goods, dairy products, frozen foods, natural body care and household items. Sprouts employs more than 35,000 workers and operates more than 340 stores in 23 states.[3] A typical store is around 30,000 square feet.[4]

I think they only recently came to Dallas.  Now they are building a second store even closer to our house.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 21, 2022)

Blessed said:


> @dseag2 and @win231
> I also love shrimp but the doc says to watch it because it a high cholesterol food.  You would think she would fuss about pizza!
> 
> My favorite nut is the walnut, good in salads of all kinds, good in sweets and great all alone for a snack.
> ...


Thank you for letting me know.  My cholesterol is on the high side, and I just started taking Red Yeast Rice capsules recommended by my doctor.  I'll cut down on the shrimp!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 21, 2022)

At a regular restaurant, it would probably be baker salmon.
At a sandwich shop, it would probably be a turkey club.
At home, my idea of a snack might be berries with yogurt, a banana, vanilla ice cream, or cold beans.


----------



## Leann (Jun 21, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @Leann
> 
> *Sprouts Farmers Market, Inc.*, is a supermarket chain headquartered in Phoenix, Arizona, US. The grocer offers a wide selection of natural and organic foods, including fresh produce, bulk foods, vitamins and supplements, packaged groceries, meat and seafood, deli, baked goods, dairy products, frozen foods, natural body care and household items. Sprouts employs more than 35,000 workers and operates more than 340 stores in 23 states.[3] A typical store is around 30,000 square feet.[4]
> 
> I think they only recently came to Dallas.  Now they are building a second store even closer to our house.


Wow, I wish there was one near me. I'd love to shop there. Thank you for taking the time to respond @dseag2 !


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> So what's your go to food when you don't know what to eat?


I have no idea
I only eat when I'm so ravenous I'm looking fondly at my old shoes with thoughts of sriracha

Whatever my lady sets out is fine with me

If I feel a hunger pang late at night, a spoon of Adams and a slug of juice does it for me


----------



## Blessed (Jun 21, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Thank you for letting me know.  My cholesterol is on the high side, and I just started taking Red Yeast Rice capsules recommended by my doctor.  I'll cut down on the shrimp!


That is what my doc said, check with yours and see what they say.  I did google it and it confirmed that shrimp is high. I hate that, it is so good.  I would not cut your intake unless your doctor advises. It is low calorie, that part is good!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Another quick ..and I mean.. _superfast_ snack for me is egg on toast or egg on waffle..... just microwave the egg for 20 seconds.. toast the waffle or bread.. and a snack ready in 2 minutes...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2022)

Pecos said:


> At a regular restaurant, it would probably be baker salmon.
> At a sandwich shop, it would probably be a turkey club.
> At home, my idea of a snack might be berries with yogurt, a banana, vanilla ice cream, or cold beans.


Cold beans? What sort of cold beans?


----------



## Pecos (Jun 22, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Cold beans? What sort of cold beans?


Just about any of them except lima beans. Those have to be warmed up.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2022)

Pecos said:


> Just about any of them except lima beans. Those have to be warmed up.


You are weird.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 22, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> You are weird.


LOL
In our various ways, all of us have a little weirdness. Maybe it keeps us sane.
Cold bean salads are wonderful, as long as the Lima beans stay home.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Another quick ..and I mean.. _superfast_ snack for me is egg on toast or egg on waffle..... just microwave the egg for 20 seconds.. toast the waffle or bread.. and a snack ready in 2 minutes...


You microwave an egg? 
In the shell?

Please share...


----------



## gamboolman (Jun 22, 2022)

ms gamboolgal is  a helluva good cook - 

She cooks up big batches of whatever it is she is fixing up.  We then put all the Left Overs in  plastic containers, Date and Label the container and put them in the freezer(s).  We have a 30 year old Chest Freezer   and new big upright Freezer that we bought this year in retirement.  The upright is easier for ms gamboolgal to get stuff in and out of.

When I grill - I always cook  way too much of whatever I'm burning up on the  grill, e.g., Hamburgers, Yard Bird, Sausages, Hot Links, Steaks, etc., or fix up a big pot of Chili,  Gumbo, or Spaghetti Sauce  - we do the same thing and put it all in the containers and  Freezer(s).  We have several  big Stock Pots - in the 2 gallon to 5 gallon size and the largest deep  electric skillets and frying Pans known to mankind - ha !

So my "problem" is usually figuring out what of all the Good foods in the Freezer I can  choose from - ha !   Good problem to have.

I was not always a big eater of Left Over / Frozen foods.   But us living and working oversea's in Africa for near to 18 year - taught us both to eat what we had and what we cooked - because that was all there was... on a Compound deep in the Swampy Delta Country of Nigeria.... It really taught me and us to get by on what we had onhand.

In retirement, we love to go out to eat - and do quite regular.
But truth be known - ms gamboolgals cooking is much better than most any place we can go too.

When we retired 2021  and came home  from overseas - we was cleaning out the closets - I am a bad Pack Rat and keep everything...  ms gamboolgal made me throw out all my old Wranglers  that ranged from 28" waist to my current sized 42"...
Well she let me keep the big ones.... but she laughed hard when  I  told her I was might get back in the smaller ones and off they went to Goodwill - ha !

She said that the days of me wearing 28 and 30" Wranglers as a young man in my twenties  and thirties have been at least 20 to 30 year long gone .... and she does not figure that I would ever need them again  -  ha !
I told her  it is her fault because she is such a dam good cook....

She just fixed up a big ole homemade Meat Loaf, Green Beans, Corn and Mashed Potatoes all washed down with fresh brew Tea (unsweet).

Once I awake from my Coma that was induced from eating way too much of her good cooking - I will  get to chasing  ms  gamboolgal around the old 4 Poster Buck Neckid....  ha !

Retirement is wonderful !

gamboolman....


----------



## Bella (Jun 22, 2022)

gamboolman said:


> ms gamboolgal is  a helluva good cook -
> 
> She cooks up big batches of whatever it is she is fixing up.
> 
> ...


My bet is that she doesn't run _too_ fast! 

Bella


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> You microwave an egg?
> In the shell?
> 
> Please share...


LOL...you'd have a huge explosion if you microwaved an egg in it's shell...  break the egg into a microwave friendly cup.. pierce the yolk with a fork or toothpick... cover and microwave for between 20 and 40 seconds depending on the wattage of your microwave. Be careful.. eggs explode if you microwave them for too long..remember to ALWAYS cover the cup...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Do You Ever Not Know What You Want To Eat? What Do You Usually Wind Up Having?​


Happened to me yesterday, so I just at a bunch of apples.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 23, 2022)

Sometimes - when I just want to get dinner over and be done with it - I'll have a N. Y. Times Ramen bowl.  "If it's in the Times, it can't be all bad."  I prefer the egg added as I would to egg drop soup - break in cup, stir and add dribbles to broth with fork.   It's tasty exactly as printed but I'll sometimes throw in a handful of frozen veggies. 
https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016583-perfect-instant-ramen

Or sometimes Ramen with a slug of peanut butter, sriracha, dark sesame oil and soy sauce.

And WITH the dreadful seasoning packet.

None of it is good for me but at my age, what difference does it make.


----------



## Leann (Jun 23, 2022)

Leann said:


> Wow, I wish there was one near me. I'd love to shop there. Thank you for taking the time to respond @dseag2 !


I looked up where the nearest SPROUTS store is to me....it's 3 hours and 34 minutes away


----------



## win231 (Jun 23, 2022)

win231 said:


> Sometimes when that happens, I'll just have a couple of apples & Walnuts.
> 
> Every 2 hours.


Other times, I'll plan on something I've liked previously, then after one bite, I say "YUK," I don't want this.


----------



## Della (Jun 23, 2022)

C50 said:


> I eat the same things every day, makes my life very easy.


Do you mean the same thing every Tuesday and the same thing every Wednesday, and so on like we do, or the same thing all seven days of the week? 

 I think that's what I would do if I lived alone because I just get tired of making food decisions.  It would have to be something healthy though, to get all the right vitamins and minerals.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 23, 2022)

win231 said:


> Other times, I'll plan on something I've liked previously, then after one bite, I say "YUK," I don't want this.


Ditto!
Just now, I've taken frozen chicken out of the freezer, and I'm hoping I still want it later for dinner.


----------



## C50 (Jun 23, 2022)

Della said:


> Do you mean the same thing every Tuesday and the same thing every Wednesday, and so on like we do, or the same thing all seven days of the week?
> 
> I think that's what I would do if I lived alone because I just get tired of making food decisions.  It would have to be something healthy though, to get all the right vitamins and minerals.


Monday thru Friday I eat everything the same, day after day, week after week. 

 Sat. and Sun. I eat a different breakfast and lunch but otherwise the same, week after week.

I'm very boring, but it suits me well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Happened to me yesterday, so I just at a bunch of apples.


Rob...were the apples good? I gave up on apples. For the last few years, with the exception of a couple of times, the apples I get taste like nothing. I started buying Motts organic applesauce (no added sugar), put a little cinnamon and sweetener in it and it makes a good substitute, except there's no crunch.
@Shalimar _"Cold beans? What sort of cold beans?" _I was thinking of asking the same question.

@Pecos  I've never thought about having cold beans, well except a few in salads (chic peas or kidney beans). Was that something you started doing when you were in the navy? I wouldn't mind having some lima beans right about now.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Rob...were the apples good? I gave up on apples. For the last few years, with the exception of a couple of times, the apples I get taste like nothing. I started buying Motts organic applesauce (no added sugar), put a little cinnamon and sweetener in it and it makes a good substitute, except there's no crunch.
> @Shalimar _"Cold beans? What sort of cold beans?" _I was thinking of asking the same question.
> 
> @Pecos  I've never thought about having cold beans, well except a few in salads (chic peas or kidney beans). Was that something you started doing when you were in the navy? I wouldn't mind having some lima beans right about now.


MDS,

I think that eating cold beans started to really appeal to me when moved to South Carolina and started avoiding hot meals during the summer months.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Rob...were the apples good?


Yes, and I have been fairly impressed by the produce we are getting here, at a Publix in Florida.  Better than we could find in a grocery store in Utah.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 24, 2022)

Pecos said:


> MDS,
> 
> I think that eating cold beans started to really appeal to me when moved to South Carolina and started avoiding hot meals during the summer months.


Okay MDB...I get ya. I had a chic pea salad once that was so good, I wished I knew how to make it. It was at an event and I didn't know who had made it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yes, and I have been fairly impressed by the produce we are getting here, at a Publix in Florida.  Better than we could find in a grocery store in Utah.


I don't doubt it. I always heard that the watermelons down south are better than the ones we get up here. And lately I've been finding Paramount navel oranges in our local supermarket. It's a California company and their oranges taste so much better than others I've gotten from there.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay MDB...I get ya. I had a chic pea salad once that was so good, I wished I knew how to make it. It was at an event and I didn't know who had made it.


I'm getting ready to make a chick pea salad w/tzatziki dressing when I get done here!
Chick peas, feta, english cukes, red onion (I'm leaving out) kalamata olives, cherry toms, and red bell pepper.

Can't wait to taste it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 28, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I don't think I've experienced that dilemma because I'm a creature of habit and I love to cook. Cooking for ONE is very easy since I don't use recipes.
> 
> For breakfast, muesli and Old Fashion Quaker Oats are in the pantry. All those cereals I ate as a teenager, I have abandoned because they are LOADED with sugar.
> 
> ...


Seems you are a healthy eater and active too! I hate you!     Just kidding. I admire you greatly. Yes, good you ditched those cereals. I did too. Now my favorite cold cereal is plain Cheerios, which General Mills admitted a couple of years ago were the only ones that didn't use GMO ingredients. I have oatmeal often but admit, I'm into the flavored packets which do contain sugar. But the serving is so small that probably not that much harm is done. I also admire that you love to cook. I wish I did but I hate it. I've also been thinking about just having veggies for dinner or my broccoli salad, which I actually love. Real easy...steam the broccoli in the microwave, let it cool and add chopped egg or tuna or seafood blend (imitation crab meat) and a few croutons. I prefer thousand island dressing or plain mayo.

My son loves his avocados so when he buys for himself, I ask him to bring me at least one. I like to stuff them and I think I like them with egg salad better than tuna salad.  You are so right about buying nuts from Costco. Huge savings! I have vanilla-coconut coated cashews and pistachios here. Nuts are good for an incredibly long time when you keep them in the refrigerator. And I found out pistachios last the longest.
I get on kicks where I'm into something for awhile, then I don't eat it anymore for a long time. Same for nuts.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 28, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I have no idea
> I only eat when I'm so ravenous I'm looking fondly at my old shoes with thoughts of sriracha
> 
> Whatever my lady sets out is fine with me
> ...


What is that Adams? I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 28, 2022)

Something easy, like couscous. Cold version with cherry tomatoes, cucumbers, olives & a light dressing. Warm version with diced chicken, cooked diced carrots and peas & mushrooms.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 28, 2022)

Cold beans!  Reminds me of a dish my paternal grandmother often had on her table.  It was the 30s and 40s and she ran a boarding house for young working men providing breakfast, bagged lunch and dinner. 

Boarding House Salad.

Pork and Beans, Van Camps is best. 
Tomato
Onion
Bell pepper
Mayo
S & P

Drain P & Bs but reserve liquid.  Add diced veggies.  Mix well and add mayo to taste.  If it looks a little dry, add a little of the reserved juice.

Add saltines and fruit and it is sometimes dinner for me.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> What is that Adams? I can't tell from the picture.


Google Adams peanut butter.
It's the very best you can buy off the shelf


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 28, 2022)

Pecos said:


> Just about any of them except lima beans. Those have to be warmed up.


I like cold beans, too. It's good to you do, because everyone in my life thinks it's crazy.

I like warm beans in a recipe (chili, soups, etc), and I like the baked beans I make either warm or cold.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2022)

Another go to food when I don't know what to eat is my easy "homemade" pizza. I use Stonefire mini naan bread, sprayed with I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray (I swear I put that stuff on almost everything), Francesco Rinaldi pasta sauce, dried basil and shredded mozzarella. Sometimes I'll put pieces of the tiniest frozen broccoli florets under the cheese and either way, it is *good. *I used a regular sized naan bread cut in half in this photo. Looks like it may have been the whole wheat variety.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't doubt it. I always heard that the watermelons down south are better than the ones we get up here. And lately I've been finding Paramount navel oranges in our local supermarket. It's a California company and their oranges taste so much better than others I've gotten from there.


The best watermelon I've had was from someone selling them on the side of the road in Alabama.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Another go to food when I don't know what to eat is my easy "homemade" pizza. I use Stonefire mini naan bread, sprayed with I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray (I swear I put that stuff on almost everything), Francesco Rinaldi pasta sauce, dried basil and shredded mozzarella. Sometimes I'll put pieces of the tiniest frozen broccoli florets under the cheese and either way, it is *good. *I used a regular sized naan bread cut in half in this photo. Looks like it may have been the whole wheat variety.
> 
> View attachment 227148


Today's pictures at this site suggest people are currently craving food with cheese. I've been craving cheese the past few days too. Could it be? I've seen at least a couple of pizza posts, and HollyDolly showed a cheese stye lunch too.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 29, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Today's pictures at this site suggest people are currently craving food with cheese. I've been craving cheese the past few days too. Could it be? I've seen at least a couple of pizza posts, and HollyDolly showed a cheese stye lunch too. This morning I had a scrambled egg, cheese toast and watermelon.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Today's pictures at this site suggest people are currently craving food with cheese. I've been craving cheese the past few days too. Could it be? I've seen at least a couple of pizza posts, and HollyDolly showed a cheese stye lunch too.


A couple of years ago my blood tests showed I had low calcium levels. I started eating more cheese and eat yogurt almost daily, now my level is in normal range. I also eat a chunk of Muenster cheese (has to be Primo Taglia or Bowl and Basket) with Motts organic unsweetened applesauce sprinkled with cinnamon and Splenda. It serves well as a snack, but not a meal. I'm not surprised at all the cheese lovers.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> A couple of years ago my blood tests showed I had low calcium levels. I started eating more cheese and eat yogurt almost daily, now my level is in normal range. I also eat a chunk of Muenster cheese (has to be Primo Taglia or Bowl and Basket) with Motts organic unsweetened applesauce sprinkled with cinnamon and Splenda. It serves well as a snack, but not a meal. I'm not surprised at all the cheese lovers.


Yogart sounds good.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We have a strict regimen of salads for lunch 5 days a week, which is fine with me.  But I do get hungry late in the afternoon after I go to the gym.  Fruit and vegetables don't cut it.  I need something more substantial.  I bought Dried Fuji Apple slices but they don't fill me up.
> 
> I recently picked up a Bison Quinoa Bowl at Whole Foods.  It is really tasty.  But my go-to is Cheesy Cauliflower Rice with Shrimp from Sprouts.  I usually buy extra shrimp to go in it.  Whole Foods had shrimp and grits recently and I was in heaven.  I put the extra shrimp in that and ate it for days.  For some reason, I like some type of casserole.
> 
> We have what we call "mouse food" in our house because late at night we get hungry and we say the "mice ate it".  Our favorite Mouse Food is pizza.


Years ago, there was a Whole Foods in a shopping center in Dallas that served some of the best cooked food on earth.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2022)

Suddenly I have a craving for oyster stew. I haven't had any in years.


----------

